# Back to N scale...



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, the plans to go with HO in the hobby room just didn't work out. There isn't enough room to do what I really want to do, so....I started laying out some track to begin my second attempt at an N scale layout.

Jody


----------

